# لايك لرسالة زاءر ورساله خاصه



## Alexander.t (30 نوفمبر 2014)

عاوزين نعمل لايك لرسالة الزاءر ولايك لرساله خاصه 
ممكن ؟


----------



## My Rock (1 ديسمبر 2014)

رسائل الزوار ممكن


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2014)

اشمعنا


----------



## Alexander.t (4 ديسمبر 2014)

My Rock قال:


> رسائل الزوار ممكن



والتنفيذ امتى ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 ديسمبر 2014)

اعترض--
اصل كدا لغه الحوار هتنتهى!
الكل هيستسهل و بدل ما يشكر و يسلم و يسئل على لااخر 
هيقوم دايس لايك
و انا هبقى اولكم !


----------



## Alexander.t (4 ديسمبر 2014)

ساعات بتجيلى صوره راحت ل30 الف واحد يعنى روتين ، فالافضل اعمل لايك ولا انفض للى بيبعت  ؟


----------



## philanthropist (8 أبريل 2016)

ونبقى شبه الفيس بوك ممكن برضه ليه لا


----------

